# Am I supposed to get "pink papers"?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I purchased my pup, I recall the breeder mentioning her "pink papers" Not knowing too much about this, I sort of dismissed it for another day.

Someone asked me last night, if I have pink papers for my dog.

Should I have gotten pink papers for my pup?

Her father is a german born and bred dog, and mom is USA born and bred.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Only if she was born out of the country.

Sure the breeder wasn't talking about her dad's pink papers?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the breeder registered the litter through the United SchH Clubs of America, both parents are breed surveyed and also registered through USCA then it is possible to get USCA's pink papers. This may be what they mean. These can take awhile to get. 

You would need to ask your pup's breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No - pink papers are only issued in Germany and you only get them when you import a dog from Germany.

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Would you get them if the bitch was imported in whelp?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> No - pink papers are only issued in Germany and you only get them when you import a dog from Germany.
> 
> Lee


Not necessarily true. Indra and Judge are bred in Austria with the OSV and they got pink papers.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so what are pink papers?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If the dog has been bred to the German/WUSV Standard they usually get pink papers of that countries organization. In Indras and Judges case that was the SVÖ

Both parents went through the entire process to be eligable for breeding and later down the road, both dogs pink papers were sent out to me.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This says that she's registered with the austrian breeding book









this is what the front looks like









thats the pedigree


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> No - pink papers are only issued in Germany and you only get them when you import a dog from Germany.
> 
> Lee


 Not true. Also in Czech Republic and Slovak Republic.


----------

